# i found a pigeon and it cant fly but im not sure wuts wrong



## pidgers (Jun 12, 2008)

earlier to day a found a pigeon wuts big and white an dive done research and i think its a homing pigeon. it has a tag around each ankle and cant seem to fly. It looks healthy and its doesnt look like it has any injuries and im thinking someone could have gotten its wings clipped. Its not really drinking and im gonna go buy food soon once my mom gets home. im just wondering where he came from if you have any ideas and how i can take care of him. thanks!


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi,You likely have found a racing /homing pigeon that is in distress. Please keep s/he contained with food and water. Please go to ; http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/ fill out the form and submit. One of our moderator's @ http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/911PigeonAlert/ will help you try to find the owner. Thanks for saving this bird. I am a moderator here and at 911PigeonAlert.


----------



## pidgers (Jun 12, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

You are welcome.


----------



## pidgers (Jun 12, 2008)

theres one problem the pidgeon has a green and a blue band this wut wut each one says on it:

green: HA 977 FS 9
blue: 20

im not sure wut band number to put down and it also says total number, does that mean total number of birds found? im not also sure wut it means by orfanization


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up ..

Terry


----------



## pidgers (Jun 12, 2008)

i have bad news... in the middle of the night the bird died. Im not really sure how, he wasnt really eating or drinking for some reason and i think he suffered some mental trauma, i just wondering wut i should do now?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Check your other thread.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pidgers said:


> theres one problem the pidgeon has a green and a blue band this wut wut each one says on it:
> 
> green: HA 977 FS 9
> blue: 20
> ...


If you still have the birds body, can you please check the band again and make sure you gave ALL the letters and numbers? I expect who ever owns this bird would like to know what happened to it, even though it's dead. I'm almost sure there's some information missing because there is no year and most band, even if they aren't traceable have a year.


----------



## pidgers (Jun 12, 2008)

you were right i did miss a part of the band. the correct band is:

HA 977 FS 9 07


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's the information that I found. I really have no idea if these people still run this company or what. I do know that another bird with a similiar band to your found bird has been found in Knoxville, TN. But the bird that was found that I knew about was in Canada.........so whether there's two different groups in CA and the US using the letters FS, I have no idea. Since the bird has died, I don't know that I would go to LARGE extremes to pursue this, but that's up to you.


Contact Information:
Fanciers Specialty
Glenn and Debbie Brosowski owners since 1986

Mailing address:
Fanciers Specialty Co.
143 Snyders Rd. W.
Baden, Ontario
Canada N0B 1G0

Phone number:
1-519-634-5607


----------



## lil_peepz (Jun 25, 2008)

*do you think your better well you are*



pidgers said:


> earlier to day a found a pigeon wuts big and white an dive done research and i think its a homing pigeon. it has a tag around each ankle and cant seem to fly. It looks healthy and its doesnt look like it has any injuries and im thinking someone could have gotten its wings clipped. Its not really drinking and im gonna go buy food soon once my mom gets home. im just wondering where he came from if you have any ideas and how i can take care of him. thanks!


Edited by moderator, since it was obviously written by a complete nincompoop


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

[QUOTEEdited by moderator, since it was obviously written by a complete nincompoop[/QUOTE]


nincompoop HAHAHAHA I like that!


----------

